# Hafren Forest research facility



## thewhiteroom23 (Nov 16, 2008)

Went to see this in 2007. Conspiracies theories for the use of this site have included testing radio frequencies and flying secret aircraft. Looking at the site it seems to have been used for two seperate projects as the portable buildings seem to have been placed onto a previously used concrete pad. 
It is in a disused quarry.
















Some sort of antenna:










Inside one of the cabins:










Best view of the site:





A PC monitor and a printout of an XL spreadsheet seemed conveniently placed onto a table at the end of this building.


----------



## tonyque2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beam me up Scottie:


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 16, 2008)

This is really interesting...never seen anything like this before. Especially like the circular base area. Very nice find and a great setting too.


----------



## shatters (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting, looks more of a civilian site than anything military

Phil


----------



## pdtnc (Nov 16, 2008)

lots of plug sockets!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 16, 2008)

pdtnc said:


> lots of plug sockets!



Never a bad thing!


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Nov 16, 2008)

The contents of the filing cabinet was interesting...No actual files but one folder headed "NATO".


----------



## smileysal (Nov 16, 2008)

When i was googling a little earlier on, one of the websites said that BAE had a testing facility in Hafren Forest, but didn't know whether it was still owned and used by them. Not sure whereabouts in the forest it was situated, but maybe it was this one, with the NATO file being found?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 16, 2008)

The truth is never as interesting as a good conspiracy theory. 

But Aberystwyth University used this place to conduct combustion trials. It was a "Centre for Explosion Studies."

Which still sounds pretty damn interesting to me. 

Linky


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 16, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Which still sounds pretty damn interesting to me.



Just read your link and I'd agree with that. Cool!


----------



## Andymacg (Nov 16, 2008)

excellent pictures 

took me a while but eventually I remebered i had been there when it was in use a few years back had to deliver a load of steel pipework, reckon its the same stuff thats all assembled,


----------

